
Georgetown Law Professors Say Students Are “Traumatized” by Criticisms of Scalia - th0br0
https://theintercept.com/2016/02/23/georgetown-law-professors-complain-conservative-students-are-traumatized-by-criticisms-of-scalia-demand-remedies/
======
PaulHoule
Back in the 90's I often saw right wing students who complained about the
unsafe environment they perceived in the classrooms, microagrressions, etc.

